

DivCraft : New tool for creating HTML5 animations - divcraft
http://www.divcraft.com

======
tayl0r
I think the tweens you have on your main site look relatively good.

But when I go and look at the demos, I find myself shuddering at the
elasticity and harshness of the tweens. I don't find them visually appealing
at all.

Also, the link on the text rotation demo image is pointing to the masthead
demo instead of the text rotation demo.

